# Still waiting...



## Raptorpup1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Almost 6 months old. Should I worry? The longest that ear has ever stood is just a few minutes. They've been that way for a couple of months. All of his adult teeth have come in but not fully.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Time to interveneIMO


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You can worry or not or try to do something about it. Your choice. I've never had a problem with ears.


----------



## robyd (Aug 18, 2015)

Raptorpup1 I am still waiting for my 6 months old pups ears to stand up as well


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think 6 months is too late. You can rub the ear gently with your thumb and forefinger right where the cartilage is that holds it up. Also, giving the pup a lot of cartilage building chew toys is good. Some people recommend taping the ear up but I am not familiar with the correct way to do that. It is possible your vet may have some instruction on that. You still have time!


----------



## Raptorpup1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I need to know when teething officially ends. All of his teeth have come in, they just aren't quite in all the way. His canines still need to be longer. When does the body stop needing calcium for teeth so the ears can harden? I don't think there has been any damage to his ear, recently it has started standing when he's highly focused. It goes back down when he's relaxed though.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Teething is not over if all the teeth are not all the way in. Your vet can have a look and tell you how close you are. There are some teeth that they get as adults that they don't have as puppies. If the ear stands on it's own when he is focused it will likely eventually stand on its own all the time. This is a worry most puppy owners go through. I can tell you after 5 German Shepherds, the ears will stand up when they are ready or they might not. You can still train everything you could have with upright ears, do obedience, etc. No loss if the ear doesn't stand permanently. It gives them character to be different.


----------



## Raptorpup1 (Jul 6, 2015)

FWIW Roman is 8 months now and that ear has straightened up. It still isn't upright 100%, you can see the left side of the ear is weak, but when he is super focused it gets much straighter. I'm still hoping it will harden, but if not I'm still in love with this rascal :wub:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He's super handsome!I agree the weak ear gives him character!


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)

I'd say you are fine. My dog's ear was the same way. I actually had to look to see where you were from, he looks like my dogs brother.


----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Roger_Greaser (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

To be on the safe side i would ask your breeder for some advise.


----------

